# Nashville TN Support Group



## kavetra (Nov 28, 2009)

I found this on the Middle Tennessee Mental Health Assoc website. Its a support that deals with diffrent typses of anxiety fears.

http://www.ichope.com/support.htm

Recovery Inc. Support group for eradicating panic attacks, anxiety-worries, sleeplessness, fears, etc. Each Thursday @6:00PM - Belmont United Methodist Church, 2007 Acklen Dr. Free. Call 589-9909. Come to the back door with awning over it, downstairs.


----------

